# English Speaking Schools in Crete



## janeyhh (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone. 

This is my first post and Im very excited about moving to the Heraklion area or perhaps Chania. But it very much depends on schools for my 3 girsl. Im not sure if Im right but there only seems to be 2 schools that teach in English. The European School in Heraklion and the Theodoropoulos school in Chania. Am I right?

Im also trying to find the expat areas in these two regions as we would like to be near others in a similar siutation to ourselves. 

Are the two areas different in price for rental? I have been doing a lot of homework and Chania seems a little cheaper to rent.

Can anyone tell me about the schools, recommend them and possibly tell me where the expat areas are. Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Jane


----------



## krelco (Dec 3, 2013)

Im not sure about the schools, we are here in heraklion and I have heard that there is an English speaking school here, though I haven't been able to find out consistant information about it. My son is almost 4 and we would like to get into a preschool of some kind.
If I find out anymore info will let you know.
Let me know if you settle in heraklion, we could use some company 
-Kris


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Our 7 year old attended the American school which is within a private Greek school overlooking Souda Bay till two years ago. However it was about 900 euros a month, so if you have three children I hope you have plenty of money. It was though a lovely school. We had to return to UK as we couldn't afford to stay in Crete sadly.


----------

